# Black Bear Load



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm thinking I'd like to use my .50 cal Optima on an upcoming WY black bear hunt later in May. I'm in between bullet selection though. Last fall, I tried the Barnes 290 TMZ and thought it performed pretty well on a small muley. 

I also have about 100+ .44 cal Nosler 240 Gr JHP bullets that shoot well. These are definitely much cheaper to practice with compared to the Barnes. They seem like they'd be tough enough for the job.

If you were looking at sitting bait sites with about 100 yards being the furthest shot, which load would you go with? I push either with (2) 50 gr pellets of T7. I'm inclined to stick with the Barnes, but would love to hear others thoughts.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet it just don't matter either way. Within 100 yards, any muzzy projectile in front of 100 grains of T7 should prove quite lethal. I would let accuracy be the deciding factor.----SS


----------

